# Money Software



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone knew much about money managing software, from personal to business, in the coming months im going to need the lot, so where should I invest the money on software?


----------



## Cue (Feb 19, 2009)

after giving up trying to find one that was any good i built my own spread sheet - although it's limited it's as much as I need. Depends what you're after.


----------



## swiftflo (Jul 28, 2008)

Spoony said:


> Just wondering if anyone knew much about money managing software, from personal to business, in the coming months im going to need the lot, so where should I invest the money on software?


I personally use MS Money 2005, but I don't think that will cover your needs. I only use it for home finances.
Maybe Quickbooks would help.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

My wife uses Sage line 50 for her job. Right over my head but I get all mine done for free. 

P.S, I think it is quite expensive, she had quick books but did not like it.



Maxtor.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Thanks guys I shall investigate.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

As has been said, it depends what you are looking to acheive from it if it is personal or business.

Sage line 50 is good but other products are out there cheaper.

if it is for personal finance sage is way over the top.


----------



## Cue (Feb 19, 2009)

jesus yeh, its a bookkeeping system! my 500k business, processing 50+ orders needs it, but for the money we shelled out for it it was a close decision.


----------



## snapsnap (Jul 18, 2008)

Business Accountz works pretty well for me.


----------

